# Capuchine Pigeon needs a home



## KrissyCritters (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a black and white Capunchine pigeon that needs a good home. I found him a week ago and can't find the owner (the NPA band is from 1993.)
I'm in the Kansas City, Missouri area and I'd be willing to travel a bit to deliver him.
Kris
[email protected]
Here is a sample photograph (he looks just like this): 
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Capuchines/BRKCapu.html


----------



## rosatto (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in Louisiana and I realize this may be scary, but would you consider shipping?

Camille


----------



## KrissyCritters (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Camille,
I might be willing to drive to Little Rock, AR if you would meet me there. I know gas is so high....!
Please let me know if that even sounds feasible.
Kris
my email address is: [email protected]
P.S. I'm going to take an actual photo of him, and I can send it to you if you want tommorrow.


----------



## rosatto (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks,

I just got off work, and trying to catch up..
Is the bird friendly? I accidentally lost a homer that I was trying to tame. He got out of his cage/large pet carrier 36x24x24 I had him in while trying to tame him down. Very worried but afraid he will not come back. Only had him for about 2.5 weeks. Interested in a bird that would make a good house pigeon.

Thanks and hope to hear from you soon,

Camille


----------

